# Pompadour's first show!



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Pompadour did very well in his first show in a single day :dancing2: this is my first show also.

The show was SICALAM 2010 Honduras, it was a double ring show.

He won:

2 BOB
2 Junior BOB
2 third place of group 9
2 excellent ratings
Some national points
Some international points

Wit judges Willian Rodriguez ( Costa Rica) and Jose Raul Nova (Dominacan Republic)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Good for both of you!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Congratulations!!! Good for both of you!


Thank you! :bounce:

We are going to continue this work,and will work harder.

So if we can get more good titles, I can talk to the whippet breeder I told you before and might get a chance to get a puppy from him.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How_ wonderful!! __*Congratulations*_ on your terrific first showing!! You should be_ very_ proud. Pompadour looks adorable--what a great name for such a cute little winner!!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats! ^.^


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! I can't believe we managed to make it to day 2!!  and mush less to win something in our first time.

Here are more pics.

Since Pompadour is in coat change most of his topknot has fallen, so it wasn't possible to make it big right now  but it will grow again.










At the table










As thrid of group 9











Some highlights :

BIS coton de tulear


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

rottie tail 










Back in home, Pompadour is tired from the eximent it was the first time after all, so his dinner was tuna.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Very nice first time out. Thanks for posting the photos of the rest of the show as well.


----------

